# Dry skin



## Jdyson (Jul 20, 2011)

How do you get rid of dry skin? I know it has to be aggravating him. I thought about putting some vegetable oil on it until I can figure out how to fix it. Any suggestions would be great and I'm sure Limerick would appreciate it!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Dry skin can be corrected with a thorough brushing with a semi stiff bristled brush and the addition of a bit of oil to the feed ration or even giving Aloe Vera Juice in his water bucket. Zinc deficiency can also cause dry skin.....my beloved pygmy buck Hank had some bad skin issues a few years back and after a shave and good scrubbing, I applied fast absorbing baby oil and rubbed it in as well as added flax oil to his feed, it did the trick and he had nice skin and coat til the day he passed.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I wonder if adding just flax seed to feed would work??? My goats hate the taste of Vit. E oil in their grain, I've been hesitant to add any oil. Do most goats eat the oil with no problem?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Rex Brand Wheat Germ Oil works great too. My goats loved the taste.


----------



## Jdyson (Jul 20, 2011)

Where do you get these oils?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Flax seed oil as well as the Aloe Vera juice are available in the pharmacy section of Walmart.... Sunflower seed as well as Corn oil will help too but watch his weight, both may help the skin but they also help put on weight too.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I think you can find the Rex Brand wheat germ oil at TSC or Rural King.


----------



## Jdyson (Jul 20, 2011)

Yall are awesome! Thank you! :greengrin:


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

Mine all had dry skin while they were shedding their winter coat. I brushed them a lot, and treated them with Ivermectin, just in case. They are all fine now, so I am not sure what caused it, but the brushing or the treatment worked. They are not itching anymore either. I was finding fur on all of the fencing and the barn.


----------

